
Ask HN: Questions to ask during a phone interview - anonitopo
This morning I had a call with a recruiter for a senior position at apple, after we talk he said to send him the CV and he then talked with the manager that is hiring at apple. He said that this manager wants to have an introductory interview at the phone tomorrow and he recommended to prepare some questions so I could look more interesting.<p>The problem is that Apple is a big company and is full of information about the working environment on glassdoor,  so I&#x27;m not sure what I could ask that I will not find online
======
cimmanom
Well, what sorts of things would affect whether you’d be interested in the
position? Some examples might be a description of the team (size,
composition); examples of projects you’d be working on; the manager’s personal
philosophy; growth opportunities.

------
itamarst
Different teams can be different in large companies.

[https://www.keyvalues.com/culture-queries](https://www.keyvalues.com/culture-
queries) has a bunch of good questions.

------
DanBC
What are your 30, 60, 90 day priorities for me in this role?

~~~
matt_the_bass
That’s a good start. I’d expand it to be: 1 month, 6 month, 12 month, 24
month.

